
Mark Zuckerberg on a Future Where the Internet Is Available to All - robg
http://online.wsj.com/articles/mark-zuckerberg-on-a-future-where-the-internet-is-available-to-all-1404762276?mod=_newsreel_3
======
bigbugbag
I trust Mark Zuckerberg to do his best at replacing the internet by facebook
access. It has already happened in France where mobile provider offer
"internet access" strictly limited to facebook for a couple euros.

This is not internet available to all, more like what microsoft failed to do
in 1995 with msn.

------
aidanxyz
One thing to keep in mind though, is that the Internet is not always a good
thing that it probably could be.

With all the entertainment, media, ads and greedy people caring only about
money and not people the Internet sometimes causes more damage than it brings
true benefits to users.

Yes, it's up to us what we choose to consume, but maybe if the Internet _only_
consisted of resources and technologies that foster the intellectual and
spiritual growth the humanity and especially the developing countries would
benefit more from it.

~~~
icebraining
If the Internet only consisted of such resources, it would remain a geek's toy
and ignored by the vast majority of the population, who would simply continue
to watch TV. I'm far from a fan of Steve Jobs, but this quote from an
interview is spot-on:

 _“When you’re young, you look at television and think, There’s a conspiracy.
The networks have conspired to dumb us down. But when you get a little older,
you realize that’s not true. The networks are in business to give people
exactly what they want. That’s a far more depressing thought. Conspiracy is
optimistic! You can shoot the bastards! We can have a revolution! But the
networks are really in business to give people what they want. It’s the
truth.”_

And the same happens with the Web. Though, I'm not saying a different society
is impossible, but you'd need to change the people before changing the
internet.

~~~
aidanxyz
Thanks for the quote, it really explains your point. I agree with that,
although that's not always true for news :)

Well, yes, it's surely not a one step easy process, but I think it worth a
try. Especially in places where the Internet isn't provided yet.

For example, in terms of the "Internet to all" initiative by Mark or whoever,
while working to make the Internet freely accessible they could prioritize
resources and _start with_ , Wikipedia, StackExchange Q&A, language
translators, simple messengers, communities maybe.

The useful content most of the time _is_ boring, it's true, but it definitely
can be improved, take a look at KhanAcademy, for instance.

------
dobbsbob
Unfortunately all our governments are determined to not let this future happen
[http://www.pewinternet.org/2014/07/03/net-
threats/](http://www.pewinternet.org/2014/07/03/net-threats/)

------
Spooky23
That curve of the developing world looks a lot like the developed world circa
1998.

------
jflowers45
Everyone doubts the motives, and it makes sense why they do, but any progress
he makes in developing country is better than no progress at all IMO

~~~
oscargrouch
Maybe not if you think that a rich local culture can be vanished because of
the globalization effects of the internet..

I think people need to get well educated and prepared to know what they have
of real value, so they can cope with the globalization effect more smoothly

Without a good care, this can do more damage than good.. and do the same thing
as the conquistadors from the middle ages did with the culture of the
natives.. pratically vanishing milenar cultures and wisdom from earth..

Imagine now if every place on earth was like San Francisco, London or Sao
Paulo.. how would we run, if we want some peace for instance.. or meet people
with different point of views.. if suddenly you wakeup and decide to become a
fisherman in a quiet and beautiful beach somewhere

~~~
aidanxyz
Agree that local people should be well prepared for a full Internet access,
otherwise culture and values are lost.

------
jsemrau
I for one welcome our new Cat Meme Lunchphoto overlords.

------
JetSpiegel
If by Internet he means Facebook, thanks but no thanks.

~~~
Einstalbert
No kidding, right? I am not sure I can respect his interests and goals as an
innovator when this is a week or two after the latest Facebook drama.

